

How to set goals and motivate yourself to achieve them. - ohadfrankfurt
http://ohadfrankfurt.com/2013/05/23/the-importance-of-setting-goals/

======
circlefavshape
ACHIEVE! ACHIEVE! ACHIEVE!

ACHIEVE! ACHIEVE!

It's everywhere on HN, like a modern day
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stakhanovite_movement>

What wrong with just enjoying your damn life?

~~~
gotofritz
Nothing, but that's not what this board is all about.

------
gotofritz
This link seems a bit light and fluffy

------
6d0debc071
If you're not motivated to achieve your goals, maybe they're the wrong goals.
I'm not saying never work hard for anything, but all the things I'm best at
are things that I actually enjoy.

